# National Forest shooting



## motoman202 (Apr 15, 2013)

Came across this while looking up regulations on camping. 

http://www.fs.usda.gov/detailfull/conf/recreation/?cid=stelprdb5127611&width=full

I have to admit it would be nice to just drive to the NF land near me rather than the hour drive to the "shooting" range that I usually have to wait 30-45 mins just to get a place to shoot.   Also would be nice to have a place to pattern in a shotgun as well.  Most public "free" shooting ranges dont allow shotguns.  

Anyone just go out in the woods to shoot?


----------



## Offroadtek (Apr 16, 2013)

I like what I read since NF sin't to far away, but I'm not brave enough to be the guinea pig with the local wardens. Anyone else got input?


----------



## Inthegarge (Apr 16, 2013)

Shoot at my lease all the time...even have 100 yard range set up.........Don't need no stinking NF.....LOL


----------



## David Parker (Apr 16, 2013)

Did it and had the wardens come up and give us a little shake-down but no tickets issued and neither one said we weren't suppose to be firing the guns.  This was about 15 years ago and in the Chattahoochie NF above Helen.  Trey Mountain area.


----------



## buckeroo (Apr 16, 2013)

I personally shoot a little every now and again on the NF land I hunt. It is remote and no one is ever really around. never an issue.


----------



## biggdogg (Apr 16, 2013)

Never had an issue target shooting on National Forest outside of Monticello.


----------



## motoman202 (Apr 16, 2013)

I guess in technical terms its legal.  But I bet it all boils down to which ranger is on duty as to how much attention you draw to yourself.


----------



## dixiecutter (Apr 23, 2013)

looks like the old "let'er rip" to me. good info. its so easy to assume target shooting is prohibited


----------



## Thunder Head (Apr 24, 2013)

I do it all the time. I use a secluded spot and setup up my target with a nice big bank for a back stop. Now im not burnig through a bunch rounds. Im checking to see if the scopes on or testing a new load. Maybe pop off a clip or two.
 The only time i had a game and fish guy pull up he seemed satified that i was doing it safely, not making a mess (littering)and using a little common sense. He went on his way.


----------



## Redbow (May 7, 2013)

In the Croatan National Forest here in Eastern NC its illegal to target shoot unless there is a designated area to shoot in and I don't know where one is..They have lots of signs up that read no target practice all over the NF ...I can walk to the NF from where I live but can't shoot there...


----------



## The Longhunter (May 7, 2013)

WMA's on NF land are subject to WMA rules = no target practice.

Other than that, on NF land, you can whang away.  Only issue I've ever heard about is GW making issue about litter, which really is a non-shooting issue.


----------



## Millcreekfarms (May 13, 2013)

It is illegal to target shoot on nf unless it is a designated target range


----------



## rdhood (May 16, 2013)

Millcreekfarms said:


> It is illegal to target shoot on nf unless it is a designated target range



Cmon, man, did you even read the link that the OP posted?  If so, you would know that your statement is patently false. Instead of spouting falsehoods, try a little research. And if research is too difficult, at least read the research that is posted. Stop being lazy.


----------



## The Longhunter (May 16, 2013)

rdhood said:


> . Instead of spouting falsehoods, try a little research. And if research is too difficult, at least read the research that is posted. Stop being lazy.



Where's the fun in that?


----------



## seriadlata (May 17, 2013)

I do it all the time. Noone has ever questioned me. I found the quoted reg a few years ago and called to make sure. Was told yup, so I let er rip!
-Just keep it safe!


----------



## Millcreekfarms (May 31, 2013)

rdhood said:


> Cmon, man, did you even read the link that the OP posted?  If so, you would know that your statement is patently false. Instead of spouting falsehoods, try a little research. And if research is too difficult, at least read the research that is posted. Stop being lazy.



Im not lazy didnt read the crap use to be illegal (still should be in my opinion) i shoot at the range theres no way to shoot without damage to the woods and thanks for your rudeness


----------



## rdhood (Jun 6, 2013)

Millcreekfarms said:


> Im not lazy didnt read the crap use to be illegal (still should be in my opinion) i shoot at the range theres no way to shoot without damage to the woods and thanks for your rudeness



You are welcome!  Yes, you are lazy. Yes, you did spout false information.  You don't want rudeness?  Try putting in a little bit of effort.. like (literally) three minutes to find and quote the regs. 

When I see something as stupid as you wrote from someone who has been on the forum as long as you have, I make no apologies.


----------

